# Pulseaudio - oder braucht man wirklich einen Sound-Server?

## kurisu

Der Sound-Server Pulseaudio ist seit geraumer Zeit ein Quasi-Standard im Bereich diverser populärer GNU/Linux-Distributionen. Jedermann spricht davon, und alle finden es offenbar toll. Offenkundig derart toll, dass inzwischen manche Anwendungen standardmäßig auf Pulseaudio setzen. An mancherlei Ort sprich man gar von einer Innovation bzgl. der Ansteuerung von Audio-Geräten unter GNU/Linux.

Klar, es ist eine nette Spielerei wenn man beispielsweise für jede Instanz des mplayers separat die Lautstärke regeln kann. Aber braucht man das als Otto-Normal-User wirklich? Ich für meinen Teil jedenfalls muss sagen, dass ich seit langer Zeit ohne Probleme das reine ALSA fahre. Diverse Plugins (insb. dmix) bieten mir alles was ich benötige. Wie man in meinem anderen Thread sehen kann, gab es da kurzweilig Probleme, aber nun läuft alles wie eh und je.

Vor einiger Zeit habe ich mal mit esd, arts und anderen herum experimentiert, aber das hat mir mehr Ärger als Nutzen gebracht. Aber Pulseaudio scheint sich nun mehr und mehr zum Quasi-Standard zu etablieren. Ist das wirklich so toll wie viele *buntu-User meinen? Meint Ihr, es wäre sinnvoll sich darauf einzulassen? Oder reicht das blanke ALSA für den Normalanwender erst einmal?

Kurz: Gibt es einen guten Grund Pulseaudio einzurichten, wenn ALSA eigenlich alles kann was man braucht?Last edited by kurisu on Thu Jan 27, 2011 12:16 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich habe das nicht und bin der Meinung, dass das System so minimal wie möglich sein sollte, ohne dass der Komfort ab geht.

Was sollte mir der Server an mehr Nutzen bringen?

Ich schieb es mal ins Diskussionsforum

----------

## kurisu

Vielen Dank. Das wäre ohnehin zu begrüßen, nachdem es einfach den eher zutreffenden Forenbereich darstellt.

Zu mir kann ich nur sagen, dass ich seit einiger Zeit nur mehr Xfce verwende, und damit sowieso darauf bedacht bin, mein System so klein wie möglich zu halten.

----------

## mastacloak

Ich habe pulseaudio mal gebraucht, um einen Capture aufzuzeichnen, was mittels ALSA bei meinem Notebook-Sound nicht ging. Ich hätte pulseaudio auch behalten, weil eigentlich alle Programme damit funktioniert haben und wer weiß, wann ich wieder mal einen Capture aufzeichnen will. Allerdings hatte ich zuletzt das Problem, dass der pulseaudio-Server nicht richtig startete, sodass ich gar keinen Sound mehr hatte. Nachdem das ungefähr jeden zweiten Start und häufiger passiert ist, bin ich dann wieder zu ALSA zurück. Bis auf die Capture-Geschichte sehe ich für mich sonst auch keine Notwendigkeit pulseaudio wieder zu installieren.

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Hmm... Kann Pulseaudio automatisches upmixing auf 5.1 samt lowpass-filter?

Ich habe es mit purem Alsa über die asoundrc zwar hinbekommen, aber nicht jede Anwendung nutzt dann mein upmixing-Device. Zumal ich selber darauf achten muss, welches Device ich nehmen muss um welche Soundquelle abzuspielen (etwas mit 6-Kanal-Sound nochmals hochzumischen bringt es ja nicht wirklich  :Wink:  ).

Bei mplayer habe ich mir extra ein kleines Alias für Stereo-Quellen gemacht, Audacious benutzt immer mein Upmixing-Device aber bei z.B. Flash weiß ich nicht, wie man ein anderes Device wählen kann.

ALSA funktioniert zwar gut, aber (gerade bei allem außer Stereo) auch erst nach richtiger Konfiguration. Und diese ist nicht unbedingt leicht...

----------

## musv

 *Mr_Maniac wrote:*   

> Bei mplayer habe ich mir extra ein kleines Alias für Stereo-Quellen gemacht...ALSA funktioniert zwar gut, aber (gerade bei allem außer Stereo) auch erst nach richtiger Konfiguration. Und diese ist nicht unbedingt leicht...

 

Öhm, ich hab in die mplayer.conf eingetragen channels=6. Das kannst du auch per Kommandozeile übergeben. An der alsaconf hab ich gar nichts geändert. 

Von einem Upmix hab ich die Finger gelassen. Wenn ich per Alsamixer den Stereoupmix von Front auf Front + Surround (+ LFE) stell, wird irgendwie der Subwoofer deaktiviert. Das klingt dann doof. Da ich aber nur noch auf KDE4.6 warte und die Compilierorgie dazu nutzen werde, wieder auf OSS4 zurückzuwechseln, spiel ich mit der Alsa-Konfiguration gar nicht erst weiter rum. 

Ein sinnvoller Einsatz für Pulseaudio ist sicherlich der Serverbetrieb, wenn du einen Soundserver hast und willst die Streams auf mehrere Clients verteilen und z.B. auch die Türklingel integrieren. Sehr schön geschildert hier:

http://board.gulli.com/thread/1628718-debian-pulseaudio-ein-erfahrungsbericht-und-tweakingfragen/

Pulseaudio hingegen zu verwenden, um die (ehemaligen?) Defizite auszugleichen, halte ich für Overhead. Ubuntu geht diesen (Irr-)weg.

----------

## schmidicom

Ich habe den Pulseaudio auch nur aus einem einzigen Grund drauf und das ist der kleine aber feine Lautsprecher im GNOME-Systray zur Regelung der Lautstärke. Als ich auf meinem Laptop esd entfernte probierte ich es erst mal ohne Soundserver aus doch da fehlte dann im GNOME die Lautstärkeregelung und mit Pulseaudio war sie dann wieder da.

Oder kann man diesen Lautstärkeregler inzwischen auch wieder ohne Soundserver haben?

----------

## forrestfunk81

Ich hab mir vor ein paar Wochen auch nen Pulseaudio Netzwerkserver eingerichtet. Es ist schon toll, wenn man aufm Laptop Videos schauen kann und der Sound per Wlan über den Homeserver (Pulseaudio Server) aus der Stereoanlage kommt. Ich hatte dabei ein bißchen Stress, KDE-Phonon zu überreden Pulseaudio zu benutzen (auch lokal). Laut den Dokus sollte das eigentlich ganz einfach funktionieren.

Aber diese ganze Soundgeschichte ist für mich sowieso verwirrend. Wieoft kann man das eigentlich verschachteln?

Phonon -> Xine -> Pulseaudio -> Alsa 

 :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

> Aber diese ganze Soundgeschichte ist für mich sowieso verwirrend. Wieoft kann man das eigentlich verschachteln?
> 
> Phonon -> Xine -> Pulseaudio -> Alsa 
> 
> 

 

Höh? phonon hat ein pulseaudio-USE-Flag, was dir ein pulseaudio-Backend installieren sollte. Dadurch ergibt sich

phonon -> pulseaudio -> alsa

Wobei phonon ein sehr dünner Wrapper um die eigentliche Sound-API (pulseaudio, xine, gstreamer, vlc) ist. Da stellt pukseaudio -> alsa ein um längen dickeres Mäntelchen dar.

----------

## Mr_Maniac

 *musv wrote:*   

> Öhm, ich hab in die mplayer.conf eingetragen channels=6. Das kannst du auch per Kommandozeile übergeben. An der alsaconf hab ich gar nichts geändert.

 

Das habe ich beim "normalen" Aufruf ja auch... Aber das macht ja kein Upmixing und keinen Low pass Filter...

Okay, da gibt es Filter für, aber das ist ja dann auch eine mplayer-only-Lösung und außerdem: Kann das dann auch eigenständig erkennen, ob upmixing überhaupt benötigt wird?

 *musv wrote:*   

> Von einem Upmix hab ich die Finger gelassen.

 

Nun ja... Stereo-Quellen OHNE Subwoofer nur auf den Front-Satelliten zu hören finde ich nicht so schön...

 *musv wrote:*   

> Wenn ich per Alsamixer den Stereoupmix von Front auf Front + Surround (+ LFE) stell, wird irgendwie der Subwoofer deaktiviert. Das klingt dann doof. Da ich aber nur noch auf KDE4.6 warte und die Compilierorgie dazu nutzen werde, wieder auf OSS4 zurückzuwechseln, spiel ich mit der Alsa-Konfiguration gar nicht erst weiter rum.

 

Bei mir gibt es da leider keine Einstellung im Mixer... Ich MUSS das per Config machen... Und auf OSS4 umstellen... Hmm... Erst einmal nicht

 *musv wrote:*   

> Pulseaudio hingegen zu verwenden, um die (ehemaligen?) Defizite auszugleichen, halte ich für Overhead. Ubuntu geht diesen (Irr-)weg.

 

Leider gibt es diese Defizite bei ALSA hier noch... Wie es bei OSS4 aussieht, weiß ich nicht...

----------

## forrestfunk81

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   Aber diese ganze Soundgeschichte ist für mich sowieso verwirrend. Wieoft kann man das eigentlich verschachteln?
> 
> Phonon -> Xine -> Pulseaudio -> Alsa 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ja ich hab natürlich das USE Flag gesetzt. Trotzdem ist in meinen Einstellungen (Systemsettings -> Multimedia -> Phonon -> Backend) Xine als Backend ausgewählt, Pulseaudio steht da nicht zur Auswahl. Xine hat ja auch ein Pulseaudio USE Flag. 

Naja.. hauptsache es läuft.

----------

## franzf

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

> Ja ich hab natürlich das USE Flag gesetzt. Trotzdem ist in meinen Einstellungen (Systemsettings -> Multimedia -> Phonon -> Backend) Xine als Backend ausgewählt, Pulseaudio steht da nicht zur Auswahl. Xine hat ja auch ein Pulseaudio USE Flag.

 

Ich bin bisher nur über das USE-Flag mit pulseaudio in Berührung gekommen, drum war mir dieses Verhalten nicht bekannt.

Pulseaudio wird über die anderen Backends verwendet, also gstreamer oder xine auswählen und jenes dann entsprechend für pulseaudio konfigurieren. Kann ich jetzt nicht 100% nachvollziehen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Marlo

Hi@,

für alle Skeptiker zu PulseAudio kann ich nur auf 

--> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/PulseAudio

--> http://pulseaudio.org/

und natürlich

--> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/PulseAudio

verweisen. PulseAudio  IST der Stamdard unter Linux und div. anderen OS, bis hin zu Windows.

Das gefrickel mit alsarc, udev-rules und den abertausenden halbgaren und falschen Tipps von

den Nichtwissern in den Foren hat ein Ende.

Wer PulseAudio einsetzt ist mit seinem Linux-Desktop auf der Höhe der Zeit. Er wird mit hervorragenden Gui-Tools

zum einstellen seines Soundsystems  belohnt. Jede Anwendung kann getestet, jeder einzelne Lautsprecher in

jeder beliebigen Konstellation, ob 2.0, 4.x, 5.0, 5.1, oder was die Soundkarte(n) sonst so hergibt, ausprobiert werden.

Selbstverständlich kann jeder in Zeiten von luftgepolsterten Gummireifen immer noch auf seinen selbstgezimmerten

Holzrädern daherfahren. 

Ich jedenfalls bevorzuge einen Desktop der funktioniert: Auf dem der Sound meine Bluray mit einem Klick

zum Beamer oder TV rübergeht  (und ich Mono, Stereo oder Dolby auswählen kann) und gleichzeitig skype und ekiga laufen und sich das Microfon in der Camera

einstellen lässt.

Grüße

Ma

----------

## misterjack

 *kurisu wrote:*   

> Kurz: Gibt es einen guten Grund Pulseaudio einzurichten, wenn ALSA eigenlich alles kann was man braucht?

 

nein.

@Marlo wir sind hier bei Gentoo, deine Werberede für Gui-Quatsch leicht verfehlt. Wer sein Alsa nicht einrichten kann, sollte noch üben.

Meinereins braucht keine sinnlosen zusätzlichen Ressourcenfresser.

----------

## Marlo

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @Marlo wir sind hier bei Gentoo, ... Gui-Quatsch leicht verfehlt....

 

Hi misterjack,

schön das jeder seine Meinung haben darf und deine finde ich für mich sehr nachvollziehbar.

Aber lass uns mal hören was Gentoo selbst zu Guis sagt, bevor wir Gentoo interpretieren.

Und wenn ich mir das Ergebnis ansehe, scheint Gentoo auch etwas für Guis übrig zu haben.

 * ~ $ emerge gui -S wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Searching...    
> 
> [ Results for search key : gui ]
> ...

 

----------

## musv

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> Ich jedenfalls bevorzuge einen Desktop der funktioniert: Auf dem der Sound meine Bluray mit einem Klick
> 
> zum Beamer oder TV rübergeht  (und ich Mono, Stereo oder Dolby auswählen kann) und gleichzeitig skype und ekiga laufen und sich das Microfon in der Camera einstellen lässt.

 

Gleichzeitig Skypen, Micro und Ekiga schafft OSS auch so. Wie ich jetzt feststellen durfte, hat Alsa Probleme, wenn man gleichzeitig Stereo und Multichannel benutzen will. OSS ist da etwas flexibler.

Beim ersten Fall geb ich Dir Recht. Das ist eine sinnvolle Anwendung. Und da ich dieses Jahr die Anschaffung eines Multimedia-Computers plane, werd ich da vermutlich auch Pulseaudio (in Verbindung mit OSS) installieren. Wer jetzt aber nur einen Desktoprechner hat, und den Audio-Stream nur auf diesem Rechner hören kann / will, braucht auch kein Pulseaudio.

----------

## Marlo

Hallo musv,

Ausgangspunkt war die Frage von

 *kurisu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kurz: Gibt es einen guten Grund Pulseaudio einzurichten, wenn ALSA eigenlich alles kann was man braucht?

 

Für eine Antwort gibt es jetzt 3 Ansätze,

misterjack  sagt als Purist nein zu PulseAudio

Ich bin faul und möchte am Fortschritt teilhaben, alles soll funktionieren und möchte nicht mehr auf PulseAudio verzichten

und Du bist ein Feinschmecker und benutzt statt Alsa lieber Oss.

Und diese Bandbreite von Möglichkeiten ist sehr erfreulich und zeigt mal wieder die Stärke von Gentoo.

Grüße

Ma

----------

## musv

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> Ich bin faul und möchte am Fortschritt teilhaben, alles soll funktionieren und möchte nicht mehr auf PulseAudio verzichten

 

Solche auf Fakten und Details basierenden Aussagen sind immer was Feines.   :Cool: 

Ich wollte nicht zum Ausdruck bringen, dass OSS jetzt das Nonplusultra wäre. Vielmehr war mein Anliegen, Dir näher zu bringen, dass Pulseaudio bei Deinem Einsatz eine feine Sache ist, aber für den normalen Desktop-Einsatz einfach nicht nötig ist. Und das hat nichts mit irgendwelchen Aussagen über Fortschritt zu tun.

----------

## misterjack

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> Aber lass uns mal hören was Gentoo selbst zu Guis sagt, bevor wir Gentoo interpretieren.

 

Schön, dass du dir meine Aussage so verdrehst, wie es dir passt. ><((((º>

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> Wer PulseAudio einsetzt ist mit seinem Linux-Desktop auf der Höhe der Zeit.

 

><((((º> ><((((º> ><((((º> ><((((º>

----------

## mrsteven

 *kurisu wrote:*   

> Kurz: Gibt es einen guten Grund Pulseaudio einzurichten, wenn ALSA eigenlich alles kann was man braucht?

 

Wenn es so ist und du mit ALSA alleine zufrieden bist, dann: Nein du brauchst Pulseaudio nicht, es wäre dann nur eine unnötige Fehlerquelle. Auch hier gilt: So einfach wie möglich, so kompliziert wie nötig und nur das installieren, was man auch tatsächlich braucht.  :Wink: 

----------

## root_tux_linux

Mein Senf

1) Pulseaudio ist überflüssig wenn man nicht streamt 

2) Warum braucht man 1000 Regler in Kmix/Gnome-Mixer für jede Anwendung?

2.1) Wenn ich VLC leiser will, dreh ich den Regler in VLC runter.

       Wenn ich Flash leiser will, dreh ich den Regler in Flash runter.

3) Pulseaudio machte früher immer stress und tut es heute noch bei einigen Anwendungen. Warum wird Amarok gemoutet wenn man skypt obwohl Automatische Audioregelung aus ist? (Erlebt bei Fedora und Ubuntu)

4) Bringt Pakete mit die mit reinem ALSA überflüssig wären

5) Bisher erfüllte ALSA alle Einsatzzwecke und die Konfiguration war auch nur ein einfaches "alsaconf".

----------

## kurisu

Vielen Dank für all die Reaktionen. Wirklich sehr schön.

Nun, dann sehe ich mich in meiner Vermutung, trotz des massiven Hypes um den Sound-Server Pulseaudio nach wir vor auf diesen verzichten zu können, bestätigt. Wir werden sehen wie sich all dies entwickeln wird. Momentan jedoch reicht für meine Bedürfnisse das blanke ALSA mehr als aus, da ich weder streame noch ein (allzu) komplexes Upmixing brauche. USE="-pulseaudio" FTW   :Smile: 

----------

## Knieper

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> Wer PulseAudio einsetzt ist mit seinem Linux-Desktop auf der Höhe der Zeit. Er wird mit hervorragenden Gui-Tools
> 
> zum einstellen seines Soundsystems  belohnt.

 

Da bin ich ja froh, dass mein Desktop nicht auf der "Höhe der Zeit" ist. "Gui-Tools zum einstellen" finde ich per se überflüssig, nachher wollen die wieder udev-extras, hal, dbus, gnome-Bla, KDE-Blub oder qt-würg installieren. Frage mich echt, wie manche hier noch irgendetwas schaffen, wenn sie nur Webcam, Abhör-Skype, Soundplayer und Filmplayer regulieren bzw. parallel starten.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Nein, schaffen lässt sich garnichts mehr, denn es geht viel zu viel Zeit drauf all das Klicki-Bunti-Hyper-Cool-Zeugs "einzustellen", dass man nach außen an Windows sonst immer so gerne verteufelt.  :Wink:  Ich weißt schon, warum mein Arbeitsdesktop keine Soundkarte hat, und ich mit OpenBox arbeite.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Knieper

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> und ich mit OpenBox arbeite. 

 

Wenn ich kurz mit "normalen Desktops" zu tun habe, frage ich mich, wie man ohne Tiling-WM auskommen kann. Mir ist es einfach zu blöd, Fenster durch die Gegend zu schieben. Aber wer Zeit hat, sich Desktophintergründe und Themes auszusuchen, der findet bestimmt auch für pulseaudio Anwendung.

----------

## kurisu

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> "Gui-Tools zum einstellen" finde ich per se überflüssig, nachher wollen die wieder udev-extras, hal, dbus, gnome-Bla, KDE-Blub oder qt-würg installieren.

 

Ganz genau. Weshalb fahren wir denn überhaupt Gentoo? Wohl nicht zuletzt wegen der in dieser Form anderswo kaum vorzufindenden Anpassbarkeit eines GNU/Linux Systems.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *Yamakuzure wrote:*   und ich mit OpenBox arbeite.  
> 
> Wenn ich kurz mit "normalen Desktops" zu tun habe, frage ich mich, wie man ohne Tiling-WM auskommen kann. Mir ist es einfach zu blöd, Fenster durch die Gegend zu schieben. Aber wer Zeit hat, sich Desktophintergründe und Themes auszusuchen, der findet bestimmt auch für pulseaudio Anwendung.

 Also OpenBox ist keine Tiling-WM. Ich habs mal mit "awesome" versucht, aber der Tiling-Kram ist nicht meins. Naja, letztendlich ist es eh Geschmackssache, denke ich.

----------

